# hoyt gamemaster brace height



## Leafwalker (Oct 7, 2008)

The 2009 Hoyt manual says for a 23" riser with short limbs bh should be 8 - 8.75", medium limbs should be 8.25 - 9" (I'm not sure what the Gamemaster would be considered, but I'd figure you'd be in the short range).

I've got the Dorado and it likes an 8 - 8.25 bh. A few other factors will affect which brace height your Gamemaster will like, but I'd start at 8" and twist the string up from there.


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

Hoyt says 

"Hoyt Traditional recurves should be braced to a height that results in the lowest sound on release and least arm slap. Generally we suggest a starting point of 7 1/2 inches for 62 inch models and 7 1/4 inches for 60 inch models. You may need to add up to 20 string twists to achieve this during the break-in process".


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Gents -

Somebody correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't optimal brace height a function of arrow spine??? 

minnie -

What that means is that the optimal brace height will be dependent on the arrows you're using. By following AKM's advice, what you're really doing is tuning the bow (brace height) to the arrow. So to answer you're question, the brace heights on the two bows may be the same or they may not...

Viper1 out.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Gents -

Somebody correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't optimal brace height a function of arrow spine??? 

minnie -

What that means is that the optimal brace height will be dependent on the arrows you're using. By following AKM's advice, what you're really doing is tuning the bow (brace height) to the arrow. Yes, there are other parameters you can work with as well, but the brace height isa good first step. So to answer you're question, the brace heights on the two bows may be the same or they may not...

Viper1 out.


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

I agree with what was said so far, My Dorado likes a BH just inbetween 7.25" & 7.50" for noise & the spine of my arrows.


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

> Somebody correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't optimal brace height a function of arrow spine???


Would that be a function of dynamic arrow spine?


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

MIke -

I think that dynamic arrow spine in a function (in part) of brace height - but we might be splitting hairs 

Viper1 out.


----------



## bdeal (Oct 28, 2005)

Hoyts recommended brace height for the GM is 7-8. Mines likes 7 5/8-7 3/4


----------



## adrmiral shoote (Jan 9, 2009)

*Gamemaster brace height*

where exactly are you guys measuring your brace height from? i just got a 50lbs gamemaster and if i measure from the front of the grip to the string it is right at 7.5 inches does that sound about right.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

AS - 

(Hopefully) it's being measured from the deepest part of the grip to a point perpendicular to the string. 7.5" should be fine, but that really has to do with YOUR testing, see the note on arrows above 

Viper1 out.


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

mine shoots best at 73\8" from string to deepest part of grip.


----------



## Leafwalker (Oct 7, 2008)

Where is everyone getting the Hoyt recommended brace height for the Gamemaster? I was looking here at the "2009 - 2010 Hoyt Recurve Bows" pdf. Is there a different online book for the Gamemaster and Dorado?

http://www.hoyt.com/customer_service/


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*owners manual*

in the dorado and game master and the hoyt web site these bows have a brace height of 7.5 inches to 8.5 inches mine shoot best at 7 3/4 inches from the throat of the grip ... area between the thumb and fore finger on riser ....


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

I adjust my brace hight to match my arrow.

With the Carbon express I shoot, my Dorado likes 7.5

With 2016's it likes 8".

The maufactures Guide is just that,,,a guide.


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

Leafwalker said:


> Where is everyone getting the Hoyt recommended brace height for the Gamemaster? I was looking here at the "2009 - 2010 Hoyt Recurve Bows" pdf. Is there a different online book for the Gamemaster and Dorado?
> 
> http://www.hoyt.com/customer_service/


I get very little of anything from Hoyt.

They make nice bows,,but their customer service is nothing to write home about.


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

I'll look at the paperwork that came w/my GMI, but I think it said 7"-8"...and so far it likes it between 7.25"-7.5"...


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

My Dorado's manual says to start at 7.25" for optimum BH and you may have to put up to 20 twist to keep it there during break-in, My Dorado shots at its best set to a 7.25"BH with my CX arrows


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Directly from my GMI "owner's manual" (i.e. one single double sided piece of paper that came w/the bow):

Brace Height-The GameMaster should be braced to a height that results in the lowest sound on release and least arm slap. Generally we suggest a starting point of 7 1/2 inches for the GameMaster 62 inch model.


----------



## adrmiral shoote (Jan 9, 2009)

sorry fellas but i am having a bit of a brain fart could anyone post a picture of where they are talking about on the grip i just put a bunch more twists into the string she is pretty twisted up now and the most i can get is 7 inches should i just keep adding twists in the string?


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

AS-

Like this:

Viper1 out.


----------



## adrmiral shoote (Jan 9, 2009)

*gamemaster braceheight*

thanks viper 1 now one more question should i just keep twisting the string untill i get there?


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

SA -

If you need to keep twisting the string until it kinks when relaxed, you've gone too far and really need a shorter string. I only use endless loop strings and try to keep the number of twists down to a minimum.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

FYI...from a string length standpoint I recently got two that were 57 3/4"...they were pre-stretched flemish twist FF...that length basically put me right at my 7 1/4" starting point...


----------

